# Testing information - keeping track of developments



## DeeKie (24 Mar 2020)

Please use this thread to report information on symptoms and testing only as follows:

Date symptoms first appeared:
Date GP requested test: 
Date of Test:
Period between request for test and actual test:
County / city area of test:
Date results promised:
Date results received:
Any additional comments worth mentioning:
Source of information:


----------



## geri (24 Mar 2020)

Please use this thread to report information on symptoms and testing only as follows:

Date symptoms first appeared: 16 mar

Date GP requested test: 18 mar

Date of Test: still waiting ( 6 days)

Period between request for test and actual test:
County / city area of test: Dublin
Date results promised:
Date results received:
Any additional comments worth mentioning:
Got a text msg last night apologising for the delay but to keep self isolating.

Source of information:


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Mar 2020)

Date symptoms first appeared: - I was in contact with a confirmed case Sat 7 March . He emailed me 15th March to say he had tested positive - Feeling under the weather but not the typical Covid symptoms 
Date GP requested test:  18 March 
Date of Test:   Got a text msg last night apologising for the delay but to keep self isolating. 
Period between request for test and actual test:
County / city area of test:
Date results promised:
Date results received:
Any additional comments worth mentioning:

If I did have Covid as a result of my contact on 7th March, it may have come and gone.


----------



## geri (25 Mar 2020)

BB
Looks like we wont be tested now.  Just have to keep self isolating until the 14 days are up. 
Geri


----------



## DeeKie (25 Mar 2020)

Yes. Unfortunately this thread is redundant and you won’t know if you had it.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Mar 2020)

DeeKie said:


> you won’t know if you had it.



They are hoping to develop a test for the anti-bodies.  So that people will know if they have had it. 

Brendan


----------



## DeeKie (25 Mar 2020)

Who knows


----------



## geri (25 Mar 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> They are hoping to develop a test for the anti-bodies.  So that people will know if they have had it.
> 
> Brendan


Yes. I saw that. I'd like to know if I've had it, when the antibody test becomes available.


----------

